# HD DVRs, Receivers and R22: 0x05D2/0x45D2/0x5D3/0x59D/0x5CD Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100 
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100
H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700 
H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*

0x45D2 - H21, H23
0x5D2 - H24/100, H24/200, H25/700, HR20, HR21, HR24/100, HR24/500
0x5D3 - HR24/200
0x59D - H25/100, H25/500
0x5CD - H24-700

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206133

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Got this yesterday in the early AM on all 3 HR24s. I've been using the 2 in my main room a lot since then. No issues at all with this one. And while it is still too soon to make definitive statements about it, I noticed that I didn't get any audio/video glitches and it never ignored the remote.

Both of those things were happening every day with differing amounts of time involved.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The main content of this release seems to be fixes to the many HDMI-related issues people have reported.....


----------



## nydave (Nov 15, 2007)

was this a staggered release? i live about 25 miles from texasbrit and i have not received it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nydave said:


> was this a staggered release?


Yes, it is.


----------



## maddog707 (Aug 19, 2008)

Our HR21/100 got this update & it's displaying the wrong time. I went into settings & it's set on Pacific time but showing 1 hour behind. Why is that?


----------



## AdMaven (Mar 28, 2008)

My receiver won't boot up--it keeps trying. It's up to at least 10 "Hellos" now. No lights on the front panel either. Got the update at 2:46am. Have reset, unplugged, the whole nine yards. Time for a new DVR.


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

maddog707 said:


> Our HR21/100 got this update & it's displaying the wrong time. I went into settings & it's set on Pacific time but showing 1 hour behind. Why is that?


Hello maddog707,

I will take a guess that the settings for Time Zone: is not Pacific Time and or Daylight (DST): (Daylight Savings Time (DST)) is not set to Auto (Yes) or just plain Yes. One or both could be wrong. Press Menu > Settings and Help > Settings > Display > Clock > Check Time Zone: and Daylight (DST):.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> The main content of this release seems to be fixes to the many HDMI-related issues people have reported.....


What issues would those be? On my HR20-700 about two weeks ago out of the blue I started getting the blocked content message regarding HDCP..I figured the cable isnt HDCP compliant so I switched to component output. Was this not supposed to happen?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

L2BENGTREK said:


> What issues would those be? On my HR20-700 about two weeks ago out of the blue I started getting the blocked content message regarding HDCP..I figured the cable isnt HDCP compliant so I switched to component output. Was this not supposed to happen?


HDMI handshake issues that a lot of people are/were having.

HDCP is something different and isn't an "issue", it's supposed to happen. Certain providers, like HBO, are forcing HDCP. You won't be able to watch their content via any other output (component, composite, S-Video) while HDMI is hooked up if the HDMI device is not on.

For example say you have TV A hooked up via HDMI and TV B hooked up via component. You won't be able to watch HBO, or other providers forcing HDCP, on TV B with TV A turned off.


----------



## h_a_h_3 (Apr 8, 2008)

My HR21/100 got 0x05D2 this morning at 4am. Seems to have fixed my HDMI handshake issues, I can now switch SD=>HD and HD=>SD just like before 0x05CD. Yippee!


----------



## Brit_in_WV (Sep 11, 2009)

Got it this morning on my HR24 and it seems to have fixed the You Tube issue (so far that is).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I finally got the update on my HR24 this morning (was waiting for 5cd) and all of my problems are now fixed. Of course, I wasn't having any problems with 59e, and didn't want 5cd due to the reported problems reported here with that one. However, my HR23 has 5cd with no problems.
So everything looks good for now.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

I received the update on my HR24 this morning and ever since the sound cuts out about every 5 minutes. I wonder if it is related.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I haven't had any audio problems. My HR24 is connected via HDMI directly to a Samsung TV. Maybe, there is still a problem if there is an AVR connected between the TV and the DVR.


----------



## underlord2 (Dec 1, 2006)

Surprisingly my reciever downloaded this early in the morning. Usually get these thing late or not at all lately!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Both HR24s were upgraded to 0x5d2 early this morning. No issues or side effects to report.


----------



## cbhpi (Nov 17, 2008)

flaguy said:


> I received the update on my HR24 this morning and ever since the sound cuts out about every 5 minutes. I wonder if it is related.


This morning, the sound on mine wouldn't work at all. After reset (took five tries), it worked. I do have a Yamaha AVR between the HR-24 and the tv. I had no problems before.


----------



## cc_wrider (Jan 9, 2011)

I got the 0X5d2 update this morning - 4:16 AM.
I check Cast & Crew quite frequently, because I enjoy seeing the actors photos, and other stats - ( birth place birth date etc. ), but now in Cast & Crew, on any of the movies I check, I see no pix/stats at all anymore.
Is it due to this update, or are Cast & Crew stats being permanently dropped ?
Same on both living room, and bedroom HR24/500's .

If it's permanent, I'm sure going to miss them - it was an interesting, and enjoyable feature .


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Lots of times after an update the guide data is lost and has to be re-downloaded from the satellite stream again. Usually the guide grid, and show descriptions get downloaded first, and the posters, fandango/rotten tomato ratings, cast/crew information gets downloaded later on. Give it 24-48 hours and it should be back.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I got the 0X5d2 update this morning. I did not have to reset or anything. All is well, and I got a bonus, YouTube. It stopped working on previous 0x059E. I did notice YouTube stutters on startup, but clears up after a second or two. All looks good to me. I do not route HDMI through my Denon AVR. The HDMI cable goes directly to the Sony LCD.


----------



## cbhpi (Nov 17, 2008)

cbhpi said:


> This morning, the sound on mine wouldn't work at all. After reset (took five tries), it worked. I do have a Yamaha AVR between the HR-24 and the tv. I had no problems before.


My daughter, who's home watching tv, says that she is hearing intermittent drops of audio lasting less than a second each.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

cc_wrider said:


> I got the 0X5d2 update this morning - 4:16 AM.
> I check Cast & Crew quite frequently, because I enjoy seeing the actors photos, and other stats - ( birth place birth date etc. ), but now in Cast & Crew, on any of the movies I check, I see no pix/stats at all anymore.
> Is it due to this update, or are Cast & Crew stats being permanently dropped ?
> Same on both living room, and bedroom HR24/500's .
> ...


It's not permanent, all that data was cleared and will be rebuilt over the next couple of days.

I love the cast and crew info, use it all the time.


----------



## hclarkjr (Feb 18, 2012)

cbhpi said:


> This morning, the sound on mine wouldn't work at all. After reset (took five tries), it worked. I do have a Yamaha AVR between the HR-24 and the tv. I had no problems before.


this happened to me also today. came home from work and turned on TV and had no sound. so i unplugged everything and let it reboot. did not know it was firmware update till i checked once it was rebooted and came here looking to see if others had the same problem. everything seems to be working fine and i did not lose any data or shows


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

5D2 seems to have fixed all the issues of HDMI handshake between my Yamaha receiver and HR22-100. Also is relativley faster than previous versions (so far).


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

Got the update this morning. Denon 3808 and HR24 now work just fine.


----------



## valleygreen22 (Nov 25, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> HDMI handshake issues that a lot of people are/were having.
> 
> HDCP is something different and isn't an "issue", it's supposed to happen. Certain providers, like HBO, are forcing HDCP. You won't be able to watch their content via any other output (component, composite, S-Video) while HDMI is hooked up if the HDMI device is not on.
> 
> For example say you have TV A hooked up via HDMI and TV B hooked up via component. You won't be able to watch HBO, or other providers forcing HDCP, on TV B with TV A turned off.


What about those of us who have older HDTV with no HDMI connections. How are we supposed to watch HBO etc.?


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

My HR24 in the MBR never had an issue with HMDI before the release, after the release, when hitting the power button, I don't get an HDMI signal. I have had to turn off the power save feature in settings.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

valleygreen22 said:


> What about those of us who have older HDTV with no HDMI connections. How are we supposed to watch HBO etc.?


If you have no HDMI connections, then you should have no problem watching HBO, etc. the same way you always have. The protection scheme only causes problems when you have an HDMI connection.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

valleygreen22 said:


> What about those of us who have older HDTV with no HDMI connections. How are we supposed to watch HBO etc.?


Then you don't have to worry about HDCP. It only looks for HDCP when HDMI is being used.


----------



## Oldmac (Jun 22, 2012)

Which is the newer software 0x5cd or 0x5d2?


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Just wanted to update on my earlier post. Later in the day, the sound worked fine without any reboot. It was just a problem for a few hours in the morning. Go figure?


----------



## Oldmac (Jun 22, 2012)

I talked with DirecTV this morning about issues with my HR21/700. It freezes during live TV watching and recording playback. It also sometimes resets itself. I have it connected using HDMI cables and have a Yamaha receiver for a Bose surround system. DirecTV wants to send a tech out to check out my system. I have run all the system diagonistics on the system and it passes everything. Is there a way to see if this is my system or a software issues?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Oldmac said:


> Which is the newer software 0x5cd or 0x5d2?


The versions are in hexadecimal so 0x5D2 would be higher.


----------



## Oldmac (Jun 22, 2012)

With the symptoms described with my HR21/700 receiver, do I have a hardware or a software issue?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Oldmac said:


> With the symptoms described with my HR21/700 receiver, do I have a hardware or a software issue?


Freezing and resetting is mostly likely hardware.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

HDMI handshake issue temporally resolved on my HR20-100 in the morning, but then reverted back to being an issue later in the day.


----------



## nydave (Nov 15, 2007)

still waiting for the updates on my receivers. anyone know how far along they are in the update cycle?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

DIRECTV doesn't release dates, past experience tells us it could take a couple weeks.


----------



## Thwarter (Mar 19, 2008)

So with 05D2 I've had a couple things happen that I have not noticed before.

One random lockup - required unplugging power which did a reset.

Initial audio drop - My Yamaha A3000 AVR would lose sound if it didn't have the DTV HR22 selected when previously turning it off. I had to select the HR22 input, then power off the Yamaha and power it back on which then allowed the audio to work OK.

I don't remember having either of those problems before but at least that dreaded HDMI resolution glitch is fixed (for now at least.)


----------



## fjames (Nov 25, 2010)

05D2 on day three and it seems to have fixed the laggy playlist and post delete issues from my old (Feb.) 059E. One funny issue - on cold start, first channel input from keypad won't take - good thereafter.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I think my audio problem on double play is fixed. Will try more later.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Oldmac said:


> With the symptoms described with my HR21/700 receiver, do I have a hardware or a software issue?


I have two HR21-700s and both are working well with version 5d2. Looks like your having a hardware issue to me.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

I just received a new HR24-500 for free today and swapped out my old slowly going HR22-100. Took advantage of free receiver update. I was wondering how long does it take for the software to update? I cannot believe the speed of the 24! Outrageously fast!


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

cobaltblue said:


> I just received a new HR24-500 for free today and swapped out my old slowly going HR22-100. Took advantage of free receiver update. I was wondering how long does it take for the software to update? I cannot believe the speed of the 24! Outrageously fast!


Never used anything of the DTV DVRs except the HR34 and the slower HR24. If you think that the HR24 is fast, you should try an original Series 3 TiVo. Zero delay. HR34 takes two to three seconds to respond, HR24 takes four to five seconds to respond.

A known fact on the internet, is if your page takes three seconds to load, it will be closed before it opens. Couldn't the HRs be at least as fast as the back and forth over hundreds and thousands of miles as the internet?


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Certain providers, like HBO, are forcing HDCP. You won't be able to watch their content via any other output (component, composite, S-Video) while HDMI is hooked up if the HDMI device is not on.


Thank you for this info, I have been looking all over as to why this is happening. My Slingplayer was getting the error while the TV was off.


----------



## Oldmac (Jun 22, 2012)

I do not have the 5d2 software, I am still on 0x5cd.

I still believe it is a software rather than a hardware issue.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

Been on 0x5D2 for a few days now on an HR20, an HR22, and an HR23.

It seems that the 720p bug and handshake issues are resolved.

On the other hand, there is an old Turkish proverb:

*Man who sleeps on floor does not fall out of bed.
*
Burt


----------



## cbhpi (Nov 17, 2008)

cbhpi said:


> My daughter, who's home watching tv, says that she is hearing intermittent drops of audio lasting less than a second each.


I have not heard any dropouts, myself.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Well now the newest downgrade is messing up whole home. The HR24 sees the HR34. HR34 does not see HR24, so I reset HR34. It sees the HR24, watch a show from the HR24, go to delete it at the end and HR34 disconnects from HR24 list. Reset HR34, still does not see HR24. So reset the HR 24. Still no connection to the HR24 on the HR34. 

I give up on these POS boxes. Tomorrow the DirecTiVos go back on line. HD is wonderful but these boxes are totally frustrating on a daily basis. Look for a sale on some owned boxes with 2T drives.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Now that I've had 0x5D2 for about a week, some things are happening that weren't before.

1. While the number of audio/video glitches is much less than previous, they are much more pronounced. Lasting longer and much more obvious, and some even requiring a channel switch and switch back to clear up.

2. Audio completely gone after a skip is not uncommon, requiring a skip-back and then forward again. I had this loss of audio before, but very rarely, now more common.

3. Overall speed has slowed some, not enough to really care, but noticeable.

4. Remote response/ignoring is now showing up more often although not as bad as with previous versions.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Well the double play no audio on "new" tuner is now fixed by the DOWNGRADE to both tuners when you go into doubleplay. Neither tuner has audio. Have to do HDMI switch on the receiver to get audio back. Sure wonder why we keep getting downgrades. Why don't these things just keep the buffer for the two tuners all the time like the TiVo? It's dumb to have to build a buffer to watch double play properly (without commercials).

PLEASE bring back the SD GUI.


----------



## Thwarter (Mar 19, 2008)

With 05D2 I'm finding the guide is often slower to populate and respond. Not every time, but often enough to notice. When I press GUIDE an empty guide screen will come up, then it takes anywhere from 5 to 15 seconds to populate, and the remote won't respond at all during that time. 

The LIST function seems to come up OK though. That was a problem a couple versions ago and at least that seems OK now.


----------



## beestea (Dec 13, 2006)

HR24-100 0x5d2.... Can't 30 sec skip some local? commercials. Bug or "feature" ? I remember this happening one other time on a test release.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

HR24-500 0x5d2. Found Game Search "Off" in settings + info & test + more info. Where can Game Search be switched to "On"??


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

The handshake problem when switching to a 3d channel has been fixed with this version. It loaded in last night and that was the first thing I checked this AM. Good fix programmers.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

Since all of my HR24's (4) have gotten this update, my HR34 playlist no longer alphabetizes the entire network playlist. The playlist is alphabetized by DVR, I.E. each of the 4 DVR's individual playlist is in order. This did not happen until I got this update. I hope they come out with a fix for this.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Sea bass said:


> HR24-500 0x5d2. Found Game Search "Off" in settings + info & test + more info. Where can Game Search be switched to "On"??


Nevermind, GameSearch Off has disapeared from the menu...If you are checking, look below completion code.


----------



## NCDolphinFan (Apr 25, 2007)

bobvick1983 said:


> Since all of my HR24's (4) have gotten this update, my HR34 playlist no longer alphabetizes the entire network playlist. The playlist is alphabetized by DVR, I.E. each of the 4 DVR's individual playlist is in order. This did not happen until I got this update. I hope they come out with a fix for this.


Interesting. Since my 2 HR-24s have gotten this update, it corrected the playlist order problem. I have two HR22s and two HR24s. Prior to this update the 24s had the playlist issue when the 24s were on x059e and the 22s where on x05cd.

It was discussed in this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205862


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bobvick1983 said:


> Since all of my HR24's (4) have gotten this update, my HR34 playlist no longer alphabetizes the entire network playlist. The playlist is alphabetized by DVR, I.E. each of the 4 DVR's individual playlist is in order. This did not happen until I got this update. I hope they come out with a fix for this.


They will, eventually. The HR34 is behind the HR2X's in the development process.



NCDolphinFan said:


> Interesting. Since my 2 HR-24s have gotten this update, it corrected the playlist order problem. I have two HR22s and two HR24s. Prior to this update the 24s had the playlist issue when the 24s were on x059e and the 22s where on x05cd.
> 
> It was discussed in this thread:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205862


Your issue was fixed because your client is an HR24, his is an HR34.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

HR23 got it last night and the clock and guide are 3hrs behind.
Menu reset resolved the issue.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

My HR 23 got it last night with no problems.


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

Updated last night, 2, HR22's.

Now no TV apps, the TV app vertical screen shows with the apps, but can't scroll or select an app. Sometimes just a blank, black, vertical screen shows without the apps. Did RB reset, pulled power plug reset. It does the same for both receivers. Re-setup the network connection settings, etc.

Is the TV apps working for anyone today, maybe it's just down?



Bob P.


----------



## steve841 (Sep 12, 2010)

Since the update, I've had:

A freeze.. Requiring a reset.
Several occasions of tuner lag... Change channel and it takes several seconds to show on screen.
Scrolling thru guide gets several long pauses ...same when going thru menus in dvr.
Sound drops are still present.

So far, not impressed.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Can someone explain why some of us get the updates and have zero problems, and others have mega-problems?


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

FussyBob said:


> Updated last night, 2, HR22's.
> 
> Now no TV apps, the TV app vertical screen shows with the apps, but can't scroll or select an app. Sometimes just a blank, black, vertical screen shows without the apps. Did RB reset, pulled power plug reset. It does the same for both receivers. Re-setup the network connection settings, etc.
> 
> ...


Both receivers fixed themselves at the same time, apps now work fine!

I think there was an issue from DTV's end.


----------



## Earlyadopt (Jan 20, 2007)

_Hey there,

I've got 3 hr22/100s going thru a Yamaha receiver and am getting a ton of video dropouts during recorded shows.

I've restarted etc. . . no change.

they all got 0x5d2 on 6/20.

hitting the resolution button seems to temporarily get rid of the problem.

DRAG._


----------



## BlackCoffee (May 23, 2009)

Earlyadopt said:


> _Hey there,
> 
> I've got 3 hr22/100s going thru a Yamaha receiver and am getting a ton of video dropouts during recorded shows.
> 
> ...


I have an HR-21 and HR-22. I have noticed drop outs on the HR-21 which are not isolated to recording. My HR-22 seems fine in recording and playback.

Since these drop outs are intermittent, I suspect signal or signal strength problems. I have pretty good signal strength and have not experienced drop out problems that other people have complained about related to software updates.

The only real problems I experience are slow menus (not too bad with the latest release) and the recent spat of HDMI handshake problems that I believe are solved in this last release.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

The HR21-700 got the 0x5D2 update 2 days ago & it fixed my HDMI issues & I have had no problems so far with that one.

Unfortunately, our R22-100 got 0x5D2 last night & is stuck in a start up loop. It goes from "almost there...just a few more seconds" to "running receiver self-check" & then repeats. I'm going to unplug it & see what happens...

Unplugging for 10 minutes didn't change anything. I'm going to try swapping in the component video cable. I am seeing a lot of screen flickering before it goes to the self-check stage. It's currently using an HDMI-DVI cable plugged into an older rear-projection HDTV (with no HDMI), maybe something is weird with that...

*FIXED UPDATE*: So, I unplugged the HDMI-DVI cable...and it started right up. :lol: Once it started, I re-connected the HDMI-DVI cable, and it is working fine with that connection now. I am thinking it might be safer to use the component video cable with that TV from now on, although the DVI connection does look just a bit better to me.


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

This appears to have fixed the HDMI handshake issues on my system. Components are listed in my signature.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Received the update on my HR24 yesterday. When I went to play a recorded program I got no video or sound. This was the case for a program recorded on that DVR or through whole home from another DVR. I rebooted the HR24 and it came up with no picture/sound on live programming also. I did a quick power off/on sequence and everything started working again.

Still waiting for an update on my HR20 boxes. They are still having HDMI issues through my Yamaha AVR.


----------



## retired flyer (Nov 12, 2007)

0x5D2 updated last night on HR-21. Handshake issue is gone with 1080i only selected. Handshake issue reappears if 1080i & 1080p are both selected. Nice try Directv, but no cigar.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

HR21-200 Got the 0x5d2 update today and the HR22-100 got the update yesterday. The HR22 is hooked up to a Denon receiver, handshake issue is gone, and resolution bug is now resolved (native on) 1080i & 1080p both selected.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Received the update on my HR20 boxes today. The handshake issue is gone between them and my Yamaha AVR. We've had no issues with either box or switching between inputs.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

Anybody know why the H25-500s and H25-100s are not getting updated? The H25-700s have received the latest release (5D2), but my H25-500 has not and it never got the previous release either. It's been stuck on 59D for a while now.


----------



## retired flyer (Nov 12, 2007)

Nitehawk^ said:


> HR21-200 Got the 0x5d2 update today and the HR22-100 got the update yesterday. The HR22 is hooked up to a Denon receiver, handshake issue is gone, and resolution bug is now resolved (native on) 1080i & 1080p both selected.


Selecting "Native On" solved the handshake problem with 1080i & 1080p selected. Thanks


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Got 5d2 on my HR20 yesterday and today at about 1:15pm the rebooted for no obvious reason.

The resolution bug is fixed. Receiver is slow to respond to the remote and key-press are missed way too often.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

I've had 0x5d2 for a few weeks now. Both the HDMI handshake and the 720p bugs seem fixed.

There is a new intermittent bug; the 30 second forward skip button frequently craps out. It won't advance the program.

Anyone else experiencing this problem?

Burt


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This can happen with locally inserted ads when 30slip works but not 30skip.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> This can happen with locally inserted ads when 30slip works but not 30skip.


That's puzzling. I have 30skip enabled and I'm getting the problem.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Burt said:


> That's puzzling. I have 30skip enabled and I'm getting the problem.


Exactly... If you were using 30SLIP you wouldn't have the behavior.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Exactly... If you were using 30SLIP you wouldn't have the behavior.


Guess I misread it. I'll give it a try. Did this happen before this upgrade? I don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

30 second skip not working on locally inserted commercials has happened on and off a couple times now. There are a few threads around here about it.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

got 5d2 6-26 working fine no more bugs. hr20-700


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

HIGHWAY said:


> got 5d2 6-26 working fine no more bugs. hr20-700


Can you define "no more bugs"? Which bugs exactly did it fix for you?

BTW... I have a convertible, black 2002 WS6 exactly like your icon picture.


----------



## scirica (Nov 16, 2007)

"jdspencer" said:


> I haven't had any audio problems. My HR24 is connected via HDMI directly to a Samsung TV. Maybe, there is still a problem if there is an AVR connected between the TV and the DVR.


The problem has been resolved for my AVR (Anthem MRX-500). Resolution changes are stable and follow the native setting in my HR23-700. DirecTV to Anthem to Samsung UN60D7050.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

my ws6 is 1998 with 16500 mi like new. bugs handshake issue is gone also resolution issue is fixed. Holydoc was not home to repply.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Dan B said:


> Unfortunately, our R22-100 got 0x5D2 last night & is stuck in a start up loop. It goes from "almost there...just a few more seconds" to "running receiver self-check" & then repeats. I'm going to unplug it & see what happens...
> 
> Unplugging for 10 minutes didn't change anything. I'm going to try swapping in the component video cable. I am seeing a lot of screen flickering before it goes to the self-check stage. It's currently using an HDMI-DVI cable plugged into an older rear-projection HDTV (with no HDMI), maybe something is weird with that...
> 
> *FIXED UPDATE*: So, I unplugged the HDMI-DVI cable...and it started right up. :lol: Once it started, I re-connected the HDMI-DVI cable, and it is working fine with that connection now. I am thinking it might be safer to use the component video cable with that TV from now on, although the DVI connection does look just a bit better to me.


Not fixed update #2. The DVR subsequently died after another reboot loop & it detected hard drive errors. Replacement receiver on the way.


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

I see that I got 5D2 a few days ago - gonna go back to HDMI and see how that works for me.

Along with the resolution bug from the previous release, I also got the hideously long delays while trying to access and/or scroll through the guide. Not sure if that's been fixed with 5D2 on my HR21P or not, but I'll be looking for that. Based on your experience, I'm going to assume that I'll still be seeing it. 

- Chip



Thwarter said:


> With 05D2 I'm finding the guide is often slower to populate and respond. Not every time, but often enough to notice. When I press GUIDE an empty guide screen will come up, then it takes anywhere from 5 to 15 seconds to populate, and the remote won't respond at all during that time.
> 
> The LIST function seems to come up OK though. That was a problem a couple versions ago and at least that seems OK now.


----------



## Bruceski44 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have two HD DVRs co-located, one for my wife and one for me. Mine is a *HR20-100*, hers is an HR22-100. Hers works fine.

Mine recorded two shows, one on each tuner, Monday at 7pm, so there were no issues then.

Wed. morning at 2am, got the latest update and since then, it shows a *black screen and no audio*. It shows the channel banner, which updates when the channel is changed, but no program material. Looking at the shows that have been recorded since the update, it shows a progress bar at the bottom and appears to play an entire half-hour or hour long show, but the screen is black and there is no audio.

I can watch shows recorded before the update occurred with no problems.

I had the same problem a month ago, after the previous update, but unplugging it worked to fix the issues then. A RBR or reset from the menu did not work. Now nothing works.

I have a 1TB external HDD which is 78% full.

After running the self-test, I get error 43-494 Dish Pointing Problem and code 771 when playing one of the blank recordings. This is curious, because there were no problems with either channel up until Monday evening and the other DVR works fine. They each get two feeds from my 16-way multiswitch. I connected a different pair of cables from a third DVR and it made no difference.

The technician is coming Tuesday morning and I expect him to tell me to remove the eSATA drive and reset everything. I would love to hear him explain how the software update caused the problem, but do not expect that.

Does anyone have any helpful information that would help to explain and resolve the problem? If so, thanks for posting your helpful reply.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

My main problem with 5D2 on my Hr23-700 is the speed and response time (or lack there of)...often can't enter more than 2 digits...scrolling is slow....channel changes can take several seconds. It's much like the initial HD guide release.


----------



## steve841 (Sep 12, 2010)

Well... I've been paying attention to the menu delays...and can note....

The delays and hangs occur when scrolling thru menus with the "picture" banner channels.. Get into the on demand channels menu and it's a total loss for about 2-3 minutes before the system responds to the remote.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Ever since my HR23 got it it has been dropping MRV regularly.

EDIT: As it turns out the update hasnt caused MRV issues. The update just coincided with a network issue that has since been resolved.


----------



## erwildcat (Mar 2, 2007)

Since I got it, I have drop outs every 5-10 seconds on two of my local channels. Could it be the new update or is something else going on? I get the Greensboro locals and my signal strengths on that transponder are 98-tuner1 and 99-tuner 2. My other locals are fine.


----------



## muohio (Jul 5, 2012)

Received the 5d2 update on my HR22-100 on June 26th and since then, the box is very unresponsive. It takes 10-15 seconds after pressing guide before anything populates the grid. Really frustrating as the original HD guide update made things so much better and now it's worse than ever. I'm not under contract anymore and the option of dumping the satellite bill is becoming more attractive.


----------



## Ancient1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Received 5d3 on the HR-24 yesterday. No more handshake problems (which were actually fixed on 5cd) but now when trying to move up or down on the guide, it skips. Volume changes also seem to move very quickly - it is hard to stop at the volume wanted without it getting ahead of you and becoming too loud or too quiet. So far, that's all I have noticed. Not sure what they were trying to accomplish with this up-date, but it sure doesn't seem to be a step ahead.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Ancient1 said:


> Received 5d3 on the HR-24 yesterday. No more handshake problems (which were actually fixed on 5cd) but now when trying to move up or down on the guide, it skips. Volume changes also seem to move very quickly - it is hard to stop at the volume wanted without it getting ahead of you and becoming too loud or too quiet. So far, that's all I have noticed. Not sure what they were trying to accomplish with this up-date, but it sure doesn't seem to be a step ahead.


I don't think the software update has anything to do with your volume issues. The DIRECTV remote can control the TV or AVR volume but is unaffected by receiver software updates. Your issue is related to something else.


----------



## Ancient1 (Feb 13, 2010)

I understand your point, Go Beavs, but considering that everything worked just fine up until the 5d3 release, and that the guide skipping and volume jumping both started at the same time, I have to feel that the new release is the major contributor to the problem. Had it just been the volume issue, I would tend to agree with you. I don't use the D* remote usually, as I have RTI remotes on each of my systems, but I will switch over to it to see if it acts differently. 
Incidentally, I was born and raised in Portland - so I know where you are coming from!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ancient1 said:


> Received 5d3 on the HR-24 yesterday. No more handshake problems (which were actually fixed on 5cd) but now when trying to move up or down on the guide, it skips. Volume changes also seem to move very quickly - it is hard to stop at the volume wanted without it getting ahead of you and becoming too loud or too quiet. So far, that's all I have noticed. Not sure what they were trying to accomplish with this up-date, but it sure doesn't seem to be a step ahead.


I highly doubt the volume control is affected by the release, but my conspiracy theory side has to ask, what remote model number are you using?


----------



## robotec (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys I just had Dish ripped out and DirectTV installed yesterday. 
I had 2 Dish HD DVRs controlling 3 sets. One DVR was the 2 tuner model that controlls 2 sets. 1 HD and the SD. I had DirectTV install 2 H25s and 1 HR24. I notice that I'm possibly getting the same HDMI handshake issue with my Yamaha rxv463 receiver talking to the HR24. But this only seems to happen when I have native resolution turned on with the HR24. I seems to get lost sending the audio to my receiver after changing channels. However, after I turn native "off", This stops. Just checking to see if this sounds familier with you guys. 

Pros: Better and smaller boxes.
Con: OTA antenna doesnt connect to the boxes like Dish. I miss having that option to look a OTA channels and have them show up in the guide.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

robotec said:


> Hey guys I just had Dish ripped out and DirectTV installed yesterday.
> I had 2 Dish HD DVRs controlling 3 sets. One DVR was the 2 tuner model that controlls 2 sets. 1 HD and the SD. I had DirectTV install 2 H25s and 1 HR24. I notice that I'm possibly getting the same HDMI handshake issue with my Yamaha rxv463 receiver talking to the HR24. But this only seems to happen when I have native resolution turned on with the HR24. I seems to get lost sending the audio to my receiver after changing channels. However, after I turn native "off", This stops. Just checking to see if this sounds familier with you guys.
> 
> Pros: Better and smaller boxes.
> *Con: OTA antenna doesnt connect to the boxes like Dish. I miss having that option to look a OTA channels and have them show up in the guide.*


You need an AM21 tuner module if you want OTA and it will show up in your guide. You're at the mercy of DIRECTV's guide data for available channels unless you have an HR34. The rest of the HD receiver lineup doesn't scan for channels.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

robotec said:


> Con: OTA antenna doesnt connect to the boxes like Dish. I miss having that option to look a OTA channels and have them show up in the guide.


All you need for that is an AM21. Install one of those, hook up your antenna and you're good to go.


----------



## robotec (Apr 1, 2009)

Where can I find one of those and how much are they?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

robotec said:


> Where can I find one of those and how much are they?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


On directv.com for $50 or solidsignal.com for $50. I think Amazon has them as well.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

robotec said:


> Pros: Better and smaller boxes.
> Con: OTA antenna doesnt connect to the boxes like Dish. I miss having that option to look a OTA channels and have them show up in the guide.


You can add an ota tuner to the HR24, it is called an AM21 and will integrate with your guide in the HR24. I have two of them here on different HR boxes, and they work well. You may not get every local channel, but the big network ones are pretty certain. Cost is about $50.00


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

With both my HR23 and HR24, sometimes when I select a KEYWORD in the so-called SMART SEARCH function, the data portion of the screen will go black for up to one full minute. Then the KEYWORD results will finally appear.


----------



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure if this is related to this update but 2 days ago my HR21-200 was sluggish so I rebooted it and now my AM21 is no longer recognized. I have tried resetting the off-air settings and running the initial set up but nothing has worked. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

My HR21-100 and HR21-200 and H23-600 have all been updated and the 720p problem is gone. However, my 4 H24-700's have not been updated to 0X05CD and it has been weeks. 

So I still have the 720p problem and handshake issues and the first time I put in a channel number it never takes are still there on the H24-700.

Obviously, there is something different with these boxes or they wouldn't need a separate version of the software only for these boxes.

Does anyone know why these are taking so long to update? It is getting very frustrating.


----------



## Eben (Sep 10, 2007)

HDYankee said:


> So I still have the 720p problem and handshake issues and the first time I put in a channel number it never takes are still there on the H24-700.


I know this doesn't solve the problems, but whenever the channel number response gets wacky, push the blue button first, then enter the channel number.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Lately when I turn my TV on, (DVR is never in standby) I have black bars at the top and bottom of the image. I have to change channels then come back to get back to full height picture. While watching tonight, the picture went blank and no audio. After a second or two the picture came back but the image was squished again. This has been happening for a while, but can't say since 6-20 when the software was downloaded. Very annoying. Haven't read where anyone else is reporting this.  I hope it's a handshake issue on Dtv part, I don't want to buy a new TV.

ox5d2
HR22 --> Samsung LN-T466?F where ? is a 1 or 5. Not sure which.

Mostly watch HGTV for whatever that is worth.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

*Major MRV problems especially on newer receivers with built in DECA H24 and HR24.

Playlists not loading fully on iPad app, Nomad not seeing whole playlist and deleted transcoded shows.*


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Not the tv or handshake as the bedroom tv had the same problem this morning and it is fed from the same DVR via the monoprice component to composite converter -> modulator. So clearly no hand shaking going on there.

So I reset the DVR before going to work. Came home this evening, so far so good. No more black bars at top and bottom of picture. Hope it is "fixed" now.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Both HR21 and Hr20 switched at 6pm to channel 147 CINEHD to record autorecord series link "ALL BREWERS" and showed to be recording brewers at reds, however, the screen just showed the Directv logo. The game was actually in 669-1.


----------



## crlyrdhd (Jul 23, 2012)

Received update on my HR24-500 on 6/25 and have had problems ever since. When the DVR is idle for 5+ hours, it locks up, can't be turned on via remote or front panel, doesn't record shows, and must be reset to work again. I tried turning off power saving, resetting to defaults, changing from HDMI to component cables, and am now resorting to getting a new DVR so I will lose everything that is recorded. Not sure if it is the update but the problems started the next day and haven't had any problems since I got this DVR just over a year ago.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Still same resolution not supported.
Now in the last 2 weeks there's a flickering whitish line on top of screen sometimes and it's always in the mini widow.
What the heck is this?


----------



## CaptainInspiration (Jul 15, 2012)

"buggs1a" said:


> Still same resolution not supported.
> Now in the last 2 weeks there's a flickering whitish line on top of screen sometimes and it's always in the mini widow.
> What the heck is this?


That's the encoded data for closed captioning. It's always transmitted on SD stations that support it but typically the TV overscan clips it. Most HD sets allow you to tweak either the overscan or supply a format mode that provides for some clipping of the closed caption encodes. Fiddle with your format options and you should be good to go.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

As I had noted in my prior post I had gotten updates on all my boxes except the 4 H24-700's. 

Yesterday I received new software on these but the number is 0X5D5 not 0X05CD and it solved the channel and handshake issues.

So it took time but I am a happy camper.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"CaptainInspiration" said:


> That's the encoded data for closed captioning. It's always transmitted on SD stations that support it but typically the TV overscan clips it. Most HD sets allow you to tweak either the overscan or supply a format mode that provides for some clipping of the closed caption encodes. Fiddle with your format options and you should be good to go.


Thanks. 
But it's never been there till now. And I've changed nothing. I can turn off then on the DVR and it's gone. So this doesn't seem to fit what you said it is. I believe you. It just doesn't seem to fit. Make sense.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

buggs1a said:


> Still same resolution not supported.
> Now in the last 2 weeks there's a flickering whitish line on top of screen sometimes and it's always in the mini widow.
> What the heck is this?





CaptainInspiration said:


> That's the encoded data for closed captioning. It's always transmitted on SD stations that support it but typically the TV overscan clips it. Most HD sets allow you to tweak either the overscan or supply a format mode that provides for some clipping of the closed caption encodes. Fiddle with your format options and you should be good to go.





buggs1a said:


> Thanks.
> But it's never been there till now. And I've changed nothing. I can turn off then on the DVR and it's gone. So this doesn't seem to fit what you said it is. I believe you. It just doesn't seem to fit. Make sense.


I get the CC info line on my screen on occasion. It only happens with specific channels, and it isn't consistent. Adjusting the overscan on your television will eliminate the problem if it is too irritating. I doubt it is coming from DirecTV, but in the supply DirecTV gets, and passes on.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

It's not my tv. It's directv. I never had this issue till recently and with all the issues with directv, the issue points there. My tv doesn't have any whatever features anyway. 

If what yer all saying is true then it would have been there all the time. It has not.

I say all this out of pissed offness and stuff.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

buggs1a said:


> It's not my tv. It's directv. I never had this issue till recently and with all the issues with directv, the issue points there. My tv doesn't have any whatever features anyway.
> 
> If what yer all saying is true then it would have been there all the time. It has not.
> 
> I say all this out of pissed offness and stuff.


Okay, I'll agree with you that it isn't your television, that it's DirecTV who (apparently) recently reduced the overscan, or the signal that they get from their source has a reduced overscan. Even though it isn't the fault your television, adjusting the overscan setting on your TV *WILL* eliminate the problem. It will also be much easier for you to successfully change the overscan on your TV than for you to successfully get DirecTV to change the overscan of their broadcast signal.

What is the make and model of your television?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Church AV Guy" said:


> Okay, I'll agree with you that it isn't your television, that it's DirecTV who (apparently) recently reduced the overscan, or the signal that they get from their source has a reduced overscan. Even though it isn't the fault your television, adjusting the overscan setting on your TV WILL eliminate the problem. It will also be much easier for you to successfully change the overscan on your TV than for you to successfully get DirecTV to change the overscan of their broadcast signal.
> 
> What is the make and model of your television?


Personally, I wish dtv let us mess with raster settings on the boxes. Long ago,you could some of them. there are just to any tvs with different settings to really blame anyone for the issue.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Church AV Guy" said:


> Okay, I'll agree with you that it isn't your television, that it's DirecTV who (apparently) recently reduced the overscan, or the signal that they get from their source has a reduced overscan. Even though it isn't the fault your television, adjusting the overscan setting on your TV WILL eliminate the problem. It will also be much easier for you to successfully change the overscan on your TV than for you to successfully get DirecTV to change the overscan of their broadcast signal.
> 
> What is the make and model of your television?


What is overscan setting?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

buggs1a said:


> What is overscan setting?


Again, what is the make and model of your television?


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Church AV Guy" said:


> Again, what is the make and model of your television?


Sorry. It's 42" LCD AOC brand. Don't know model right now.
I'll be able to find setting in menu if I knew what to look for. But this totally pisses me off that directv screwed this up.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I attempted to download the manul, but it appears the document I was able to find has only 18 pages. It that the real size of the owner's manual for your television? That's a mighty small manual.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

buggs1a said:


> Sorry. It's 42" LCD AOC brand. Don't know model right now.
> I'll be able to find setting in menu if I knew what to look for. But this totally pisses me off that directv screwed this up.


One thing to consider is the value of electronic capacitors change with age and use. As a TV ages and the capacitors loose their value, minor adjustments might need to be made to accommodate those changes. I have a Mitsubishi TV that I purchased in 2004. I have gone into the service menu three times since I purchased that TV to get rid of the noise at the top of the screen. I think if DirecTV had screwed this up, there would be more people unhappy with the current NR.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"bpratt" said:


> One thing to consider is the value of electronic capacitors change with age and use.


And then there's "capacitor plague".


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Church AV Guy" said:


> I attempted to download the manul, but it appears the document I was able to find has only 18 pages. It that the real size of the owner's manual for your television? That's a mighty small manual.


I have no idea how big the manual is. I forget.
I don't get this all the time. Like I haven't today or yesterday. So hmm. But I will try to go into the tv menu and see what's there. I'll try to get the model # too from the back.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I just realized. Well first I know for a fact this is a dtv problem. Next is the tv doesn't matter. It happens in the tiny video window too so it's got nothing to do with the tv.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Personally, I wish dtv let us mess with raster settings on the boxes. Long ago,you could some of them. there are just to any tvs with different settings to really blame anyone for the issue.


I find if my Toshiba is on "Native" a channel like Hallmark (312) there is "noise" at the top of my screen. I simply switch the TV setting from "Native" to "Full", the screen image gets a bit bigger (not much) and the image "noise" is gone. My neighbors Samsung has no "Native" setting, just "16x9"....If anything, the TV manufacturer(s) is to blame.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"buggs1a" said:


> I just realized. Well first I know for a fact this is a dtv problem. Next is the tv doesn't matter. It happens in the tiny video window too so it's got nothing to do with the tv.


It's really no ones fault. Different manufacturers have different settings, so DIRECTV may tweak something to work a little better with some and it might be to the detriment to another. The only perfect solution is for them to give us raster controls. They can't make it perfect for everyone's tvs off one setting. No one can. Most devices over scan far more than needed to avoid the issue, I'd rather the get it closer to the edge and see more picture.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

buggs1a said:


> I just realized. Well first I know for a fact this is a dtv problem. Next is the tv doesn't matter. It happens in the tiny video window too so it's got nothing to do with the tv.





inkahauts said:


> It's really no ones fault. Different manufacturers have different settings, so DIRECTV may tweak something to work a little better with some and it might be to the detriment to another. The only perfect solution is for them to give us raster controls. They can't make it perfect for everyone's tvs off one setting. No one can. Most devices over scan far more than needed to avoid the issue, I'd rather the get it closer to the edge and see more picture.


Both of you are correct. Yes, it's DirecTVs fault, IF you call it a fault. Many televisions are guilty of setting the default overscan to too great a number. This makes it display a larger picture, at the cost of the loss of the edges. CRT TVs were notorious for this. (The HDNet test pattern had a screen designed to show the overscan of your television, alas the test pattern is no longer being shown.) Recently, the broadcasters have come under fire (by who, I am not sure) for sending out an overscanned video signal, so they have responded dialing back the amount of overscan. This has resulted in some televisions seeing a scan line or two of the vertical blanking interval on the top of their visible picture.

Yes, you will see it in the small picture-in-picture image first, sometimes even if it is not in the main picture. This is because the PIP does not have the same image boundries (the console) that the main picture does. If your television does not allow you to adjust the picture "size" or "overscan" then I can only suggest you send a letter to the manufacturer and ask about it. DirecTV is very unlikely to change their settings to suit you or me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Church AV Guy" said:


> Both of you are correct. Yes, it's DirecTVs fault, IF you call it a fault. Many televisions are guilty of setting the default overscan to too great a number. This makes it display a larger picture, at the cost of the loss of the edges. CRT TVs were notorious for this. (The HDNet test pattern had a screen designed to show the overscan of your television, alas the test pattern is no longer being shown.) Recently, the broadcasters have come under fire (by who, I am not sure) for sending out an overscanned video signal, so they have responded dialing back the amount of overscan. This has resulted in some televisions seeing a scan line or two of the vertical blanking interval on the top of their visible picture.
> 
> Yes, you will see it in the small picture-in-picture image first, sometimes even if it is not in the main picture. This is because the PIP does not have the same image boundries (the console) that the main picture does. If your television does not allow you to adjust the picture "size" or "overscan" then I can only suggest you send a letter to the manufacturer and ask about it. DirecTV is very unlikely to change their settings to suit you or me.


All tvs and I do believe also all DIRECTV boxes have the ability to have their raster settings changed. Just not by us...


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I blame directv only because I never had this issue till directv broke the resolution messing up so may avrs. I even get the your tv does not support this resolution box for a brief second every time I switch from live to valiant recorded. So I know directv has not fully fixed the issue.

My tv goes wide, zoom, standard etc. wide is the only one that I prefer as the others loose picture and don't fill the whole tv. By of course zoom gets rid of the line up top since it zooms in.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

> My tv goes wide, zoom, standard etc. wide is the only one that I prefer as the others loose picture and don't fill the whole tv. By of course zoom gets rid of the line up top since it zooms in.


That isn't the picture size adjustment I'm talking about. The one I am referring to is the ability to change the size by a tiny increment at a time, maybe one pixel at a time.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Church AV Guy" said:


> That isn't the picture size adjustment I'm talking about. The one I am referring to is the ability to change the size by a tiny increment at a time, maybe one pixel at a time.


Ok cool. None of our tvs have that.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

HR24-500
Firmware - 0x5d2
Report ID - 20120809-474

The receiver has spontaneously rebooted twice today; once earlier today and just now. The report is from just after the second reboot tonight.

I was watching a program from an HR21-100 when it bounced.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Word of advice - you are banging your head against a wall trying to assign "blame" for this problem. As much as you wish it to be exclusively a DirecTV issue, wishing does not make it so. It's just like those irritating Dolby Digital and audio sync issues were not exclusive to DirecTV. You'll be much happier, and end up with a solved problem, if you let go of the blame game and avail yourself of the workarounds others more patient than me have been so kind to point out to you.

Oh, and to stay on topic, my DVR's are back to slow response again. I'll repeat my broken record mantra - throw some effing processing power at these things, DirecTV.



buggs1a said:


> I blame directv only because I never had this issue till directv broke the resolution messing up so may avrs. I even get the your tv does not support this resolution box for a brief second every time I switch from live to valiant recorded. So I know directv has not fully fixed the issue.
> 
> My tv goes wide, zoom, standard etc. wide is the only one that I prefer as the others loose picture and don't fill the whole tv. By of course zoom gets rid of the line up top since it zooms in.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"JeffBowser" said:


> Word of advice - you are banging your head against a wall trying to assign "blame" for this problem. As much as you wish it to be exclusively a DirecTV issue, wishing does not make it so. It's just like those irritating Dolby Digital and audio sync issues were not exclusive to DirecTV. You'll be much happier, and end up with a solved problem, if you let go of the blame game and avail yourself of the workarounds others more patient than me have been so kind to point out to you.
> 
> Oh, and to stay on topic, my DVR's are back to slow response again. I'll repeat my broken record mantra - throw some effing processing power at these things, DirecTV.


I can't do anything about this.
And yes, it is directv fault. That is a fact.
I've never had dd audio sync issues.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

buggs1a said:


> I can't do anything about this.
> And yes, it is directv fault. That is a fact.
> I've never had dd audio sync issues.


No, it's not their fault.

There is absolutely nothing in the HDTV standard that syncs audio and video together. It is a flaw in the standard that was set back a dozen years ago.

You have just found this flaw first on DirecTV. Others of us found it first on cable systems or broadcast. Should we blame those media providers just like you blame DirecTV? Seems short sided to me.

You're blaming the cup for the spoiled cream you poured into your coffee.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Carl Spock" said:


> No, it's not their fault.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing in the HDTV standard that syncs audio and video together. It is a flaw in the standard that was set back a dozen years ago.
> 
> ...


This is directv fault period. Why? Because I never had the line on top of the screen till after directv had these resolution problems etc in the last few months. Never before the problems, they're here after. That's pretty simple.


----------



## BobM204 (Aug 11, 2012)

HR24-500
Firmware -0x5d2

My receiver would not turn on today. No response from remote or power button on the front. I guess I should have tried unplugging it first but I hit the red button. It fixed it for now. I have no idea what caused it. About a week ago I had my system upgraded to a SWM LNB. I only have the one receiver but I've been having a lot of trouble with rain fade so I asked for a dish alignment and new LNB. Not sure if that had anything to do with the power problem today but I doubt it.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anybody know if the *unbearably*-slow On Demand navigation will be fixed in a future release? The last two releases (my HR21-700 is currently running 0x5d2) have been terrible. I've been able to speed up some of the other slowness issues with a guide flush, but nothing seems to help with the OD screens. Wait times can be as long as two whole minutes between button pushes!

So far I've only seen one other complaint in this thread with this issue. Everything else seems pretty much ok these days, but I'm still in the "honeymoon" phase of my last guide flush (Thu. morning, Aug 9th) where things run fairly decent for a number of days until an event or the PPV graphic strips come along in the guide to lock it up again, usually within a couple of weeks.

Perhaps there's another way to navigate On Demand, maybe online or with a computer ap? I've not checked into that yet.

Now that HBO has opened up its library it would be so nice to be able to use the OD function without needing 15-20 minutes to find and record any particular show, or group of shows!


----------



## steve841 (Sep 12, 2010)

Holy crap! Are they ever going to fix this nightmare?


----------



## brianp6621 (Jun 13, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> 30 second skip not working on locally inserted commercials has happened on and off a couple times now. There are a few threads around here about it.


This is really starting to piss me off, it has been at least 4-5 or more releases since this "bug" came back (many months now) and it has not been fixed.

Is it now a "feature" and/or have they given up addressing it?


----------



## sjaroslo (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't been very active on this board since I've been pretty happy with DTV for a while--UNTIL this nightmare of 0x5d2 hit my HR21s. I've been a subscriber for over a decade and I can honestly say that this is the worst firmware I have EVER experienced--to the point that I'm starting to entertain other provider's offers. I've never had a release that has gotten me this close to hurling my remote through my Plasma so many times.... I wouldn't even know where to begin to document all of the crap that my machines go through. I also truly cannot understand how DTV can come out with some nice, stable releases and then drop this BOMB on us--how can they break so many things over and over again? Really has me concerned for their Engineering prowess and QA abilities for the future.

Now that I feel a little better for having had that 3-month-pent-up rant off of my chest, I'll actually look around a little and see if there is ANY hope on the horizon. Thanks for listening.

Steve


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

With both my HR23 and HR24 sometimes when I am scrolling through a list of items that SMART SEARCH has produced, both the single line and full page scroll arrows simply refuse to work. Sometimes, though, they work about 30 seconds to a minute later. If I try EXIT to get out of the jam, it doesn't work either. That is, EXIT might work about 30 seconds to a minute later. Sometimes, though, I have to reboot. Also, sometimes the information for certain KEY WORDS takes a full minute to appear. For example CHARLIES ANGELS. With my HR34, the full information for CHARLIES ANGELS appears within 5 seconds. Other KEY WORDS are often equally as slow with my 23 and 24.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> With both my HR23 and HR24 sometimes when I am scrolling through a list of items that SMART SEARCH has produced, both the single line and full page scroll arrows simply refuse to work. Sometimes, though, they work about 30 seconds to a minute later. If I try EXIT to get out of the jam, it doesn't work either. That is, EXIT might work about 30 seconds to a minute later. Sometimes, though, I have to reboot. Also, sometimes the information for certain KEY WORDS takes a full minute to appear. For example CHARLIES ANGELS. With my HR34, the full information for CHARLIES ANGELS appears within 5 seconds. Other KEY WORDS are often equally as slow with my 23 and 24.


If you have not done this already.
Go into Menu, Settings, Display, Preferences and turn the Scrolling Effects to OFF.
See if this helps.


----------



## steve841 (Sep 12, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> If you have not done this already.
> Go into Menu, Settings, Display, Preferences and turn the Scrolling Effects to OFF.
> See if this helps.


Good tip.... But no luck. Still major delays....


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Some more things that help speed up reaction times.

Turn Native to OFF,

Check only the 1080i resolution or 720p if your TV is 720p,

Change from HDMI to Component Cables,

Clear the NVRAMM by going to channel 1,
after the sound comes on press the following buttons on the remote fairly quickly and in the correct order. It might take several times for it to work.
Red, red, blue, blue, yellow, green. If you get the bonk sound when you press the red button, wait a few seconds and start again. When it worked you will see ( hard to see ) message saying clearing NVRAMM.

Press the reset button on the receiver and let it restart.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

My experience with this problem (lockups/slowdowns in search results) is that it's related to on-demand titles showing up in the search.

Anything, and I do mean _anything_, that has remotely to do with OD causes my dvr (HR20-700 Edit: should read, HR21-700) to completely bug up for up to 2 minutes at a time, so if a program being searched happens to also be available OD this is gonna happen, unfortunately.

Edit: I apologize for this mistake (realized a month later). It's the 21 that's buggered-up. The HR20-700 is actually a *stellar* performer, as compared to the 21. Its OD screens only take about 1/10 the time to process.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yesterday for some reason the Info Banner got to looking "see thru" on the right side of it. You could see text, etc. thru the banner.
A menu reset fixed all 3, H21, HR23 and HR24 receivers.


----------



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Yesterday for some reason the Info Banner got to looking "see thru" on the right side of it. You could see text, etc. thru the banner.
> A menu reset fixed all 3, H21, HR23 and HR24 receivers.


I noticed that on my 2 HR20's yestrday, also. I have not tried menu reset, but I will when I get home tonight.

Thanks


----------



## D_Thomas (Jul 5, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> Yesterday for some reason the Info Banner got to looking "see thru" on the right side of it. You could see text, etc. thru the banner.


I saw this on my HR24-500 last night, except I could "see thru" the entire top of the screen. The info banner was no longer black along the very top of the screen and I could see the channel's program content across the entire top of the screen (especially noticeable when bright content was on the screen). It was like the entire banner had been moved down an inch or two from the top. I checked but no software update. Did a menu reset since I thought maybe it just got a glitch after some storms. This morning I saw the same thing on the other HR24-500.


----------



## mikefour77 (Jan 24, 2011)

D_Thomas said:


> I saw this on my HR24-500 last night, except I could "see thru" the entire top of the screen. The info banner was no longer black along the very top of the screen and I could see the channel's program content across the entire top of the screen (especially noticeable when bright content was on the screen). It was like the entire banner had been moved down an inch or two from the top. I checked but no software update. Did a menu reset since I thought maybe it just got a glitch after some storms. This morning I saw the same thing on the other HR24-500.


Ya know, that's funny, because I just noticed the same thing last night on my two HR24-500's.

Anyone know if this is a glitch?

Everything else seems to be working just fine, so I see no reason to reset the box (which is a PITA).


----------



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

Did a menu reset and the channel banner is now back to normal, both boxes.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Same thing the other night in my hr21. I thought maybe an update came out lol. Then the system reset after a day of having it due to power failure. Back to normal guide.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

5-6 days ago I started having a new problem and based on beginning of this thread seems to be a Directv handshaking problem. My Harmony 700 turns on Directv HD DVR (24-500), Mitsu. TV, and Denon 2113ci A/V receiver(brand new model). They worked perfectly for several m onths until about 5-6 days ago when they all turned on, and picture/sound came on then the picture and sound go off, 1 second later come on, go off, and keep going that way until I turn the A/V receiver off and on at which time everything works properly.

From this thread it seems to be the handshaking problem many were talking about at the beginning of this thread but why did it work for so long and then problem started? Using the Harmony remote I have rearranged the devices to come on in different order and have delayed the A/V to come on last with a 5 second delay and the problem persists.

Will there be a fix to this from D*? Has it been repaired already? and if so why am I still having the problem?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Impala1ss" said:


> 5-6 days ago I started having a new problem and based on beginning of this thread seems to be a Directv handshaking problem. My Harmony 700 turns on Directv HD DVR (24-500), Mitsu. TV, and Denon 2113ci A/V receiver(brand new model). They worked perfectly for several m onths until about 5-6 days ago when they all turned on, and picture/sound came on then the picture and sound go off, 1 second later come on, go off, and keep going that way until I turn the A/V receiver off and on at which time everything works properly.
> 
> From this thread it seems to be the handshaking problem many were talking about at the beginning of this thread but why did it work for so long and then problem started? Using the Harmony remote I have rearranged the devices to come on in different order and have delayed the A/V to come on last with a 5 second delay and the problem persists.
> 
> Will there be a fix to this from D*? Has it been repaired already? and if so why am I still having the problem?


You may need to get the tv on and up and running before the hr. I think if you can do that you will be ok, not positive.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

HR24-100 - 0x5D2
HR21-100 - 0x5D2
HR21-700 - 0x5D2

Both SD versions of the channels were in my Custom 1 list on my My HR24-100, HR21-100 and my HR21-700. After the introduction of the HD versions, the SD versions of the channels were removed and the HD versions were NOT added. This has been the standard operating procedure on my DVR's for quite a long time. IIRC, it happened when AMC went HD as well.

I also hide SD duplicates on all recivers, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Impala1ss said:


> 5-6 days ago I started having a new problem and based on beginning of this thread seems to be a Directv handshaking problem. My Harmony 700 turns on Directv HD DVR (24-500), Mitsu. TV, and Denon 2113ci A/V receiver(brand new model). They worked perfectly for several m onths until about 5-6 days ago when they all turned on, and picture/sound came on then the picture and sound go off, 1 second later come on, go off, and keep going that way until I turn the A/V receiver off and on at which time everything works properly.
> 
> From this thread it seems to be the handshaking problem many were talking about at the beginning of this thread but why did it work for so long and then problem started? Using the Harmony remote I have rearranged the devices to come on in different order and have delayed the A/V to come on last with a 5 second delay and the problem persists.
> 
> Will there be a fix to this from D*? Has it been repaired already? and if so why am I still having the problem?


Any other suggestions?


----------



## Marty999 (Mar 15, 2008)

I know of a few comments in this thread about how slow the on demand is for the HR 20-700 since 0x5D2. While this release finally fixed the slowness of all the basic functions of the DVR (the guide and list slowness that was driving me bonkers for months and had me ready to leave D*), now anytime OD is on my guide, or I try to search and OD is involved, it's minutes before the receiver responds. Sometimes just scrolling through the guide at the beginning of movie channels and passing the on demand channels, is very slow. My HR 23-700 is considerably faster, though not very fast.

I'm also watching some downloads times from OD I was finally able to initiate and they are very slow. I'm downloading Homeland. I have fios and as fast a connection as possible. VUDU downloads and plays at lightning speeds.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

About half the time when I am recording something on my HR24 and I then press the STOP button to stop the recording, nothing happens. In other words, the HR24 keeps on recording and the window giving me my options to keep recording or stop recording fails to appear. Only if I furiously press the RECORD button about twenty times will the options window finally appear, and it is the old-fashioned options window that says on the bottom something like "cancel entire series." Sorry if this has been posted before.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> You may need to get the tv on and up and running before the hr. I think if you can do that you will be ok, not positive.


I read somewhere that the sequence should be TV, AVR then source.

I had issues with picture not showing up during my Harmony 1's sequence was different from that, since I change the order I've not had that issue.

On another note, I'm finding I need to clear NVRAM about once a week with my HR24s to get it to not ignore the remote for a bit.


----------



## BobM204 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm looking for some advice here. At least once a week or twice my HR24-500 will completely lock up. The problem occurs when I try to use it for the first time usually when I get home from work. I read here to keep the power on all the time. I do that but I'm still getting this problem. I have to hit the red button to get it to clear up. About 2 months ago I had my LNB replaced and I was upgraded to the SWiM system. The upgrade was done at my request because of constant rain fade. I thought it might help. I only have one receiver. I was having this problem before the LNB and wiring upgrade but it seems to be getting worse. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated before I call Directv and ask for another receiver. Thank you.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Oftentimes with my HR24 when I highlight a program on a SMART SEARCH LIST and then press INFO, fine, but then when I press the left arrow to get out of the INFO and back to the LIST, it takes the receiver 30 seconds to respond. This is not the only way my HR24 takes a very long time to respond to a remote control command. Thanks.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

I now have another problem with my HR24-500. Once every day, or two, the picture starts "vibrating" back and forth, left and right; don't know any other way to describe it. It is usually just part of the overall picture, sometimes there are several different "layers" that vibrate. 

I turn off the DVR, turn it back on and the problem disappears for a day, or a couple of days. Then it reappears.


----------



## steve841 (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone hear if they are ever going to fix this **** software release?


What a joke!


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Impala1ss said:


> I now have another problem with my HR24-500. Once every day, or two, the picture starts "vibrating" back and forth, left and right; don't know any other way to describe it. It is usually just part of the overall picture, sometimes there are several different "layers" that vibrate.
> 
> I turn off the DVR, turn it back on and the problem disappears for a day, or a couple of days. Then it reappears.


Symptoms fitting this description are common to both HR21-100 and HR21-700 going back a couple of years (my experience). Usually occurs while watching standard def Mpeg 2 channels, more likely during "live buffering" rather than recordings, but can happen occasionally in the case of recordings, as well.

It appears to me as though these machines aren't always properly tracking the interlacing, displaying the odd and even fields in the wrong order, causing the "vibrating" effect, especially pronounced during animated programming. It can happen very rarely, on an HD channel, but motion only seems slightly "stuttered" rather than "vibrating" in HD cases.

In any case, I usually just pause and unpause (or repeat button) the program and eventually with luck of the draw (50/50 odd/even) it straigtens out. In the rare case of HD, usually once is enough.


----------

